
China's Bitcoin miners scoop up greater production power - swordartvirtual
Chinese Bitcoin (BTC) miners are now responsible for controlling as much as 66% of global hash rate, a new report claims. Hash rate is a measure referring to the overall computing power involved in validating transactions on the Bitcoin blockchain. According to a study by London-based digital asset manager CoinShares, China’s Sichuan province is accounting for over 50% of the global hash rate. Other leading crypto mining centers in China include the provinces of Yunnan, Xinjiang and Inner Mongolia.
======
phoyd
Assuming China had not become a liberal market economy with free capital flow
and strong property rights while I'm typing this, doesn't that mean, the
Chinese government effectively controls BTC because it can seize the global
majority of mines at any time and put them under direct government control?

------
swordartvirtual
for me the greatest holder of BTC was China.

